# Bypassing Refrigerator Water Filter



## foiler (Jan 11, 2009)

Anyone have experience in doing this? I want to use an in-line external water filter rather than the one that comes inside the refrigerator. The one in the 'frige is located on the bottom in the front grid. There is a light indicator inside the refrigerator door that goes from amber to red when its time to replace. Some have told me the water will shut off inside the 'frige if the filter isnt changed when the red light comes on. I dont know that yet on this model, this is the first time its need a filter change. I've asked locally but they either dont know or wont say. Of course there is a financial interest in selling a $35 filter every 6 months than a $12 one.


----------



## rjordan392 (Apr 28, 2005)

Check the specifications on product removal of the internal filter and compare to the external you are contemplating. If you are in an area of bad water, then that may be the reason for the need of a $35.00 filter. But if you find that the specs are just as good with the $12.00 filter then go ahead. My fridge did not come with a filter and I installed a see through cartridge and filter in my basement. If the factory recommends a filter change every six months, then I would suspect their financial interest if you are in an area of good water.
I don't know if the red light will react to the new filter but it should because its measuring the water quality after filtration.


----------



## Winchester (Aug 27, 2008)

The "red light" comes on with ours about every 6 months or so but I just simply reset it and continue until the next indicator, then I consider replacing it. I too don't feel a need to change our the $45 filter every 6 months with our 2 year old refrigerator. When I had the same refrigerator at the previous house I used both the external and internal filters and replaced the external as I felt necessary.


----------

